
Q&A Site StackOverflow Launches Careers 2.0 To Get Its Hacker Community Hired - andre3k1
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/23/qa-site-stackoverflow-launches-careers-2-0-to-get-its-hacker-community-hired/
======
johns
Discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2254951>

